

Free idea: candy aisle - samb

create an e-commerce widget that formats vertically for inclusion in blogs and on web sites. (leftnav, rightnav) a good place to sell you e-books, t-shirts, etc.<p>make it free to use and pick up a % + transaction fee. hook it up with amazon and others with affiliates programs for those without things to sell.
======
henryw
there's amazon widgets and blinkcart

<http://widgets.amazon.com/> <http://www.blinkcart.com/>

~~~
samb
i'm still checking out amazon, but blinkcart is too, well, blinky for my
tastes. i'm not a big fan of the lightbox effect and when the store pops up
it's loud.

------
bcater
I think I saw something on TechCrunch over the summer about a company that
does exactly this.

~~~
samb
market validation. you should be their competition.

------
cstejerean
this is kind of neat. if i could easily throw up something like this on the
right side of my blog where visitors could purchase books that I'm
recommending I would definitely do it.

~~~
samb
you should do it them. i don't have the time to do it myself, but would be a
willing first customer.

------
luccastera
check out <http://rightcart.com/>

~~~
samb
rightcart looks like it might work, but it's not apparent how the pricing
model is structured. i assume i have to sign up to get that info. (and i'm not
paying a buck for a "wink" - whatever that means.)

